# المنتديات الإدارية > اقتراحات التطوير >  أين قوانين العراق في المنتدى !!

## أم خطاب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الى من يعمل على ادارة هذا المنتدى الذي لكم تشوقت في التصفح في مواضيعه المفيدة وكم أستفدت منه رغم قله الكهرباء في بلادي 

لكن عند تصفحي اليوم في منتدى القوانين حزنت وذلك لعدم وجود قسم لقوانين العراق 

فهل محي العراق من الدول !
أم لايوجد فيه قوانين ! 
أم لاتوجد لديكم قوانينه! 


وأنتم ادرى بأن العراق أول من سن فيه الشرائع والقوانين أبتداء بحمورابي *قوانين سومرية وقوانين تاريخ العراق العريق* 
ارجوا ملاحظة ذلك !!

علما نحن لا نوافق على قوانين العراق بعد الأحتلال وكفانا فخرا اننا وكل عراقي غيور لم يذهب لمصادقة او على موافقة الدستور العراقي الجديد الذي شرع بعد الأحتلال 


يعز عليه ببالغ حزن ِ وحزن ملايين العراقين أن عرفوا بخلوا قوانين العراق من بين قوانين الدول العربية

ان ارفع قضيتي هذه ألى الدكتور *شيماء عطاالله* بعدم وجود *قانون العراق* من بين *القوانين الدول العربية* الأخرى هنا في المنتدى 

فهل ستقف معي !! 



وسارسل لكم من بلاد ارض الرافدين الف تحية وسلام عندما تقومون بوضع قوانين العراق في المنتدى 

حفظ الله بلادكم جميعا وأدعوا من الله العلي القدير أن لايمسها كافر وحاقد وغاصب بسوء
ولكم جزيل الشكر .......
أختكم as

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*قوانين العراق موجودة ومتاحة ولكن بالنسبة لى لم أجد قسم لها بالمنتدى بالقوانين العربية وان كان هناك قسم فى المستقبل فسأعمل على زخره بالنفيس من القوانين أسوة بباقى الأقسام .....*
* خالص تحياتى أخت أم خطاب*

----------


## أم خطاب

بارك الله فيكم جميعا 

وسدد الله خطاكم .....

ويبقى العراق رغم جروحه منارة للعلم والمعرفة ويبقى الشقيق والأسوة لباقي الدول العربية

----------


## البتول الفلسطينية

[align=center] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حياك الله اختنا الفاضلة 

صدقتي فيما تفضلتي به .. العراق عاصمة الثقافة ومنبعها الاول 
نحن بفلسطين ندرس بعض هده القوانين 

لم اجد عند تصفحي قسم خاص للقانون الفلسطيني وعزيته الى عدم توفره بشكل كامل لاننا تحت احتلال وهناك تطبيق للقوانين الاردنية وبعض الاوامر العسكرية ومن مجلة الاحكام العدلية ..
لكن هناك مشاريع قوانين وحاولت ان اقدم لكم بعضها من خلال موضوع موجود بقسم اخبار تهمك 

نسأل الله ان يرفع عنكم مصابكم اهلنا بالعراق الشقيق
[/align]

----------


## أم خطاب

شكرا اختي 
نعم رأيت عدم لوجود لقوانين العراق وفلسطين نحن دولتين رغم نكباتها الا انها تبقى دول عربية 
لها حقوقها وقوانينها
نحن ندرس القوانين العراقية في جميع جامعاتها

وان شاء الله رب العالمين يرزقنا الصلاة في المسجد الأقصى أولى القبلتين وثالث الحرمين الشريفين 

شكرا للمرور والأطلاع ...

----------


## احمد عبد الخضر جاسم

تحية من القلب الى الجميع واخص منهم بالذكر بنت بلدي ام خطاب 
وانا مع موضوعها جملة وتفصيلا 
على الرغم من اني حديث عهد في المنتدى ولكن اقسم بالله اني قد تضايقت كثيرا عندما لم يكن هناك قسما للقوانين العراقية .
وانا املك موسوعة القاوانين العراقية منذ عام 1917 لغاية عام 2006 .ولكن لا اعرف كيف انزلها على الموقع 
 واحب ان اضيف اننا في العراق نعتز بان بلدنا هو اول من شرع القانون ومنا انطلقت الكتابة وارضنا هي مهد الحضارات والرسالات 
ارجو من الجميع ان يتعاطفوا معنا ونشهد في الايام القليلة القادمة قسما يخص القوانين العراقية
وانا معك يا ام خطاب من الانبار الى كل شبر من ارض العراق

----------


## أم خطاب

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... 

في هذا الرابط يمكن مساعدة المحامي هيثم الفقي لتبرعه مشكورا  بنشر القاوانين العراقية 

http://www.shaimaaatalla.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3838


نرجو من الاخوة ان لا يقوموا بنشر اي قانون يخالف شريعتنا الاسلامية 
ولكم جزيل  الشكر
 اللهم اني بلغت اللهم فاشهد 
فكل ماسنكتبه او ننقله سيكون شاهدا علينا وسنكون مسوؤلون عليه

----------


## smsma

تم انشاء قسم قوانين العراق
http://www.shaimaaatalla.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=147

----------


## أم خطاب

شكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم جميعا

وشكرا لاستجابة طلبنا

----------


## هيثم الفقى

سأعمل فى القريب العاجل جدا على ذخر القسم العراقى بالنفيس من القوانين .
تهنئة للأخوة العراقيين بالمنتدى بمناسبة استجابة ادارة المنتدى الموقرة لطلبهم بشأن تخصيص قسم للقوانين العراقية.
ورمضان كريم

----------

